# How's Mabel doing?



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Hi Karen,
How is Mabel after her lead walk? Is her leg/paw ok? 

Love Clare & Obi
x


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Hi Clare yeh she is fine thanks, she did nt lift it all day yesterday went for a lead walk and she was fine, I was going to lead walk again today but succumbed to going to the some woods today thinking she wont run around much... yeh...but shes been fine. Thats considering she jumped off the table last night after polishing off the tea that my son left. Pretty rubbish video from this morning, remember my new all singing all dancing phone that I have to work out how to use  well we bumped into Charlie(who is from Foxisle,FiFi) and another Izzy x


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)




----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Glad to hear she is ok Karen!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Its a little slow motion .... Charlie's Mom is getting a ball out to throw... which Wilf could smell that she had in her bag... cockapoos in slow motion, it was ok on my phone


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Very impressed that you uploaded a video!!!
i haven't done that one yet....btu my phone app doesn't work proper and Ive downloaded it 3 times...

Cute video! I love how excited they all look!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Cant exactly say its worked me dear ... dont know why its slow, but you get the idea... I thought Id videoed for longer as well so not really sure what I did wrong, but pretty impressive for me all the same.
Clare how is Obi doing, has the week flown ? Just imagine this time last week x


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Karen .. are you turning technical on me? ... you know I am a non techy ... stick with me on this one ...  

Pleased Mable is ok .. loved the video clip  you are clever ....

Clare is Obi still recovering well?


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Not that technical really JoJo, its just that my phone uploads my pictures straight to photobucket without having to go anywhere near the computer... imagine that... genious


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

yep its technical .. 

To be honest Mandy and Ken are the techy ones on the blog .. I haven't got a clue .. I just send Ken my posts and he makes them happen... I do know how to reply to comments .. I like doing that  and replying to emails ... I record videos on my camera then get Ken to edit ... Mandy can do all that techy stuff too .. they are good  

Hey but I can make a lovely strong cuppa whilst Ken is making my videos look pretty


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Glad she's ok Karen 

As for the video, it wasn't slow motion for me Mrs No.1 Techno Queen  Lovely to see them having fun. Wilfs coat has grown since I last saw a video of him? How nice that you bumped into the others too! 

Obi is doing fine, thank you! I was going to wait till the weekend to walk him but he seems so ready I decided to take him for an on lead walk this morning. He loved it and so did I...the weather was glorious and his tail was up and wagging. We also bumped in two Cockapoos and a Labradoodle and stopped for a chat. A very happy Friday! 

Clare
x


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

They like to feel important lol... but Ive taken pictures before ... tin photos... favourite walks etc and they've never been uploaded as I had to ask people to do it.. so my phone doing it .. press a button and its on photobucket is fabulous for me, fabulous, magically gadget


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Sounds like a lovely morning Clare... who'd have thought this time last week. Its shows as slow motion for me.. but I must admit its over quite soon on my phone .. I thought I'd videoed longer... but re above posts me and magically tecky stuff not a great mix x x


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

I remember last Friday .... my kids were hungry and I had pressure from all my cockapoo chums to reveal Picnic  (how could I say no!!!) .... we were all so happy Obi was coming home too ... 

I am so happy Obi went on a walk today Clare .. that is great news


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Yey we all certainly had that Friday feeling.. it was lovely after such a depressing week


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

He's having a bath this weekend and Jojo, the 1.5" clipper attachment arrived today! Guess who's having a haircut? I hope I don't bodge it up too much...lol


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

You'll be fine.. its just like shearing a sheep lol x


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Bad Joke Karen  Phoebe has had the silly frilly bits off today - at least she doesn't look stupid, just bald  Oh, at least she still has some hair on her ears


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Clare you will be fine ... if I can do it .. you can for sure  

Just take your time .. he will look lovely at 1.5 inches (giggling JoJo not so good with lengths) ... it will be a relaxing experince for Obi with his mummy doing it ... we are here if you need us ... 

I am thinking about clipping Oakley too ... his coat is over 4 inches long now ...


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Oh Ali, still cross huh? Breathe deep!


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

JoJo said:


> I am thinking about clipping Oakley too ... his coat is over 4 inches long now ...


So Jojo, are you saying you haven't used your 1.5" clipper guard yet?


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Sorry Ali a little insensitive of me... I was more joking that as if we've ever shorn sheep but on the body with clippers that is what it feels like. Hope Phoebe looks better now .. what did they say when you took her back... maybe find somewhere else to take Izzy


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Jedicrazy said:


> He's having a bath this weekend and Jojo, the 1.5" clipper attachment arrived today! Guess who's having a haircut? I hope I don't bodge it up too much...lol


Good luck - post some pics


----------

